# Reagan Action



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Saw this website today....:

http://www.reaganaction.com/

I personally will not donate a penny unless I see where this is fully going...but at a time like this, it's nice to know there are some true conservatives still out trying to fight the good fight! Especially a Reagan!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> Mike Reagan has a show on Sirius Patriot, I enjoy listening to his program. Not quite sure I'm ready to share my wealth though.


Ready or not, Comrade Obama is going to spread *your* wealth.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Gotta love having someone else tell you your wealthy right? 

I have XM so I haven't listened to his show personally...but I have a feeling his ideas aren't too far off from mine....like I said, it will be interesting to see where it is going. I signed up for the emails, didn't donate a penny.


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

I love Jesse Ventura and his view on polictics. I have read two of his books and the guy makes a lot of sense.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Mike Reagan is the real deal. I support Young Americas Foundation (Reagan Ranch, history/educational programs for high school/college kids); he's involved in that. Money well spent on future conservative leaders. I'll give his new organization the once over. One things for sure, we have to remove the RINO's from leadership positions. Who thought it was a good idea to run a democrat for POTUS on the Republican ticket?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I love Jesse Ventura and his view on polictics. I have read two of his books and the guy makes a lot of sense


+1...Ted Nugent is actually very smart also ...its basically common sense...


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

7costanza said:


> +1...Ted Nugent is actually very smart also ...its basically common sense...


Nugent is my hero when it comes to discussing the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Marinecop, thanks a lot...I've got stuff to do but ended up watching a bunch of Mr. Mellow's videos. 

Oh, and happy birthday...int:


----------

